# Trek Powerfly FS 7 Plus Review after one year



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

So here is my review of my 2019 Trek Powerfly full suspension 7 Plus after one year of riding roads, fire roads and singletrack trails.
I think this is a great E-Bike. Plenty of power in the climbs and overall a great experience riding. The controls are very convenient and easy to get used to. It is my first full suspension bike and I’m really impressed with the smooth ride. I also think it’s a little on the expensive side at $5,300. 
I’m not impressed with the repairs that were needed to keep this bike running though. The first thing that needed attention were the brakes, new pads front and rear were replaced in May. Next I needed new rotors front and rear in early June. Then a new chain mid June. By August I needed new calipers front and rear (warranty), one leaking and one seized up, also new brake rotors again. On to October, I needed a new rear cassette along with another new chain. Beginning of December I needed to rebuild the front forks and rear suspension, new seals and fluid. And new brake pads again at the end of December. I also had to replace the dropper seat cable, it was frayed and binding up. To finish out the year I had to replace the derailleur, it broke in half. So, for the year 2019 repairs were $1,183.
At my own choice I bought a new set of wheels with studded tires for winter. $750


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

kaleidopete said:


> So, for the year 2019 repairs were $1,183.


Looks like you did a lot of riding and you wore out your "consumable" parts. Your 2019 "repair" cost seems reasonable but it could be less if you buy online parts and DIY.

Recent video on this topic:

https://www.embn.com/video/how-much...an-electric-mountain-bike-e-bike-yearly-costs


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Sounds like you are riding the bike.
I have commented that my dirtbikes cost way less to operate.
Dirtbikes weigh 5 times as much and are much more durable and Mtn bikes are fragile in comparison.
I look forward to the day that enclosed transmissions are similarly priced as derailleurs, but cannot see that happening


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

How many miles, I have the same bike, most all parts you replaced are wear out parts regardless of Brand,
I bought mine local , that's a huge win, As long as I buy tires, chains ect they'll wrench free, Congrats on your year.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I put 4343 miles on this year and the bike has been great. On a sad note, my new derailleur only lasted FOUR MILES! Then a big stick jumped up and took it out. Damn.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

kaleidopete said:


> I put 4343 miles on this year and the bike has been great. On a sad note, my new derailleur only lasted FOUR MILES! Then a big stick jumped up and took it out. Damn.
> 
> View attachment 1304713


Funny the hanger didn't break. (many trail riders have a spare one in their pack etc)
Or is that the new style direct mount type that may not break so easy?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not so sure I'd carry a spare at $100 a shot. I haven't broken one in over 4000 miles and now I break two in two days and 4 miles. Just bad luck I think. I'm not sure I could change it in the woods either.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

kaleidopete said:


> So here is my review of my 2019 Trek Powerfly full suspension 7 Plus after one year of riding roads, fire roads and singletrack trails.
> I think this is a great E-Bike. Plenty of power in the climbs and overall a great experience riding. The controls are very convenient and easy to get used to. It is my first full suspension bike and I'm really impressed with the smooth ride. I also think it's a little on the expensive side at $5,300.
> I'm not impressed with the repairs that were needed to keep this bike running though. The first thing that needed attention were the brakes, new pads front and rear were replaced in May. Next I needed new rotors front and rear in early June. Then a new chain mid June. By August I needed new calipers front and rear (warranty), one leaking and one seized up, also new brake rotors again. On to October, I needed a new rear cassette along with another new chain. Beginning of December I needed to rebuild the front forks and rear suspension, new seals and fluid. And new brake pads again at the end of December. I also had to replace the dropper seat cable, it was frayed and binding up. To finish out the year I had to replace the derailleur, it broke in half. So, for the year 2019 repairs were $1,183.
> At my own choice I bought a new set of wheels with studded tires for winter. $750


Seems to me like the brakes/calipers were defective from the get-go, dragging and chewing up pads/rotors. Rotors should last WAY longer than that, as should the calipers. How many miles/hours on the bike? If not much, I'd ask your LBS to put in a request with Trek for at least the rotors/labor. Maybe get a gift card/product credit from Trek. That's not being cheap, that's being fair. What you experienced is not normal.

Derailleurs, well, stuff happens...


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

highroad 2 said:


> Sounds like you are riding the bike.
> I have commented that my dirtbikes cost way less to operate.
> Dirtbikes weigh 5 times as much and are much more durable and Mtn bikes are fragile in comparison.
> I look forward to the day that enclosed transmissions are similarly priced as derailleurs, but cannot see that happening


I wish my dirt bike was a cheap to operate...my KTM 300 (ridden on lots of rocks) goes through tires every 15-20 hours, oil every 8, brake pads ever 50-60 hours, top end rebuild every 80-100 hours, plastics once a season, clutch pack every 80 hours, sprockets/chain every 80-100 hours, fork service every 100 hours, and the occasional radiator or pipe.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Seems to me like the brakes/calipers were defective from the get-go, dragging and chewing up pads/rotors. Rotors should last WAY longer than that, as should the calipers. How many miles/hours on the bike? If not much, I'd ask your LBS to put in a request with Trek for at least the rotors/labor. Maybe get a gift card/product credit from Trek. That's not being cheap, that's being fair. What you experienced is not normal.
> 
> Derailleurs, well, stuff happens...


The calipers were replaced free because 1 leaked, the other seized up


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I also ride a ktm 300.
It does not cost much to maintain because I have not ridden it as much since getting into E-mtb.
I like the challenge of riding E-mtb on moto trails.


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Well to update, now I've had the bike 27 months and I just rolled the odometer to 10,000 miles. 
The bike has been great. I ride every day here in the North East and never had a battery problem 
even when the temps drop to below 0°. I usually do an hour and a half to two hours a day. Chains 
I average 1700 miles between replacements.


----------



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a 2019 Powerfly and chains wear out quickly, Also, the chainring is only a 13 tooth job. Being half the size or a regular ring, and the extra torque of a motor drive needs to be replace more often than you'd think. Because of the motor I seem to use wider range of cassette cogs so that has been ok for me.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

That's some mileage you are doing, what motor is fitted to the bike?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

lotusdriver said:


> That's some mileage you are doing, what motor is fitted to the bike?


they come with Bosch, it's all stock


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

In 9 months i replaced a chain. I guess weighting 140 pounds is a blessing.
I consider Trek and some others are pricey but we all make choices.


----------

